# Installer ubuntu sur une clé USB



## fousfous (7 Décembre 2011)

Voilà, je cherche à installer ubuntu sur une clé USB (4Go).Je cherche à pouvoir l'ouvrir avec virtualbox pour un logiciel professionnel (winscop).
Merci


----------



## MaStock (8 Décembre 2011)

Je n'ai pas essayé, mais ça semble être la meilleure méthode :
http://unetbootin.sourceforge.net/

Bon amusement !


----------



## fousfous (8 Décembre 2011)

Il y a marqué au début qu'on ne peut pas démarrer les clés USB sur les Mac, que sur le PC.


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

Oui mais si c'est pour l'ouvrir avec VirtualBox, ça devrait marcher sans problème.


----------



## fousfous (9 Décembre 2011)

Ah ok,Je testerais, heureusement que je connais un peu l'anglais.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h05 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h43 ----------

enfaite il faut convertir et je n'arrive as avec les explication du site officiel, si quelqu'un a plus simple que d'utiliser le terminal.


----------



## bompi (9 Décembre 2011)

C'est très bien, le Terminal. Surtout si on s'apprête à utiliser Linux...

Quoi qu'il en soit, je ne sais pas où on en est en ce moment mais pendant longtemps il n'a pas été possible de créer une clef USB bootable pour Linux avec Mac OS X. J'ai toujours dû utiliser Linux lui-même ou Ouinedoze, soit depuis un PC soit en passant par une machine virtuelle et en attachant directement la clef à la machine virtuelle en question.


----------



## fousfous (11 Décembre 2011)

Donc personne n'a de solutions pour moi?


----------



## bompi (11 Décembre 2011)

Pourquoi ne cherches tu pas à installer directement Ubuntu dans VirtualBox, avec une image ISO tout simplement ? [par ailleurs, il me semble que j'ai donné un moyen de s'en sortir].


----------



## fousfous (11 Décembre 2011)

Au moins si j'ai un problème avec la session Linux, j'aurais pas de problème sur le HDD.Et je débute vraiment sur Mac, donc non je ne vois toujours pas comment faire.
Merci de prendre du temps pour moi, je suis vraiment difficile &#55357;&#56842;


----------



## fousfous (22 Décembre 2011)

Je n'y arrive toujours pas.
Et on me relance pour faire linstallation.
Quelqu'un a une procédure *simple*?


----------



## bompi (22 Décembre 2011)

Il me semble que les réponses ont été données. Ou alors la question est mal posée.
Tu crées une installation de < 4GB avec VirtualBox et tu copies l'image virtuelle sur la clef USB.


----------



## fousfous (27 Décembre 2011)

Mais je ne saisis faire ça.Je suis très loin de bien connaître Mac OS X


----------



## bompi (27 Décembre 2011)

Installer Virtual Box : c'est facile, et il suffit de lire la documentation.

Ensuite, télécharger une image ISO de Linux (la distribution de ton choix) est enfantin.

Enfin, créer une machine virtuelle avec Virtual Box à partir de cette image ISO est largement documenté.

Tu peux aussi regarder PenDriveLinux pour avoir des idées.

Le problème est qu'on te donne des idées et la seule chose en retour est "j'y arrive pas" sans plus d'explication sur ce que tu fais réellemement. On va avoir du mal à y arriver


----------



## fousfous (28 Décembre 2011)

Virtualbox est installé, j'ai téléchargé Linux sur le site officiel.Mais après je ne sais pas faire l'installation avec virtualbox (l'anglais ne m'aide pas vraiment).

Édit: je ne sais pas ou mettre le fichier iso pour l'installation, il me propose même pas la clé USB.
Et les tuto sur le net sont très vieux.


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2011)

Je sais que je ne vais pas me faire des amis mais : l'anglais technique (_a minima_), il faut s'y mettre et le meilleur moyen est d'oublier les docs en français.

Ceci dit, je viens de taper ceci dans un moteur de recherche majoritaire : "comment créer une machine virtuelle avec virtual box". Et bizarrement, j'ai eu plein de réponses, en français, des tutoriels, des vidéos etc. Tu devrais donc pouvoir trouver là-dedans un mode d'emploi adapté (http://forums.macg.co/www.ipgp.fr/~delorme/doc/guide_VirtualBox.pdfcelui-ci, bien que sans image, semble pas mal).


----------



## fousfous (28 Décembre 2011)

Moi j'ai tapé: créer machine virtuel virtualbox ubuntu sur BING.Et ton lien n'est pas valide.


----------



## bompi (28 Décembre 2011)

J'utilise Google. Et le lien est réparé.


----------



## fousfous (28 Décembre 2011)

Merci, ça fonctionne.Je n'ai pas fait sur la clé USB car je ne la voyais pas.


----------

